# Weiterbildung SPS



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

Ich bin jetzt fertig mit meiner Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik. Da wir in der Schule nur grundkenntnisse der SPS gemacht haben würde ich mich auf diesem gebiet so schnell wie es geht gerne weiterbilden.

Im Internet findet man ja auch mehr als genung kurse. Nur welcher ist der richtige ??

wer von euch hat erfahrungen mit Grundkursen oder weiterbildungskursen ??

Kann mir jemand irgendwas vorschlagen was sich auch wirklich lohnt ??


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

zahlt die firma oder du selbst die kurse??und soll es allgemein um sps programmierung gehen, simatic oder doch codesys


----------



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

Wer die bezahlt weiss ich noch nicht. Der Preis ist erst mal nebensache.

Es geht hauptsächlich um Step 7 programmierung.


----------



## LoKo (12 Januar 2009)

xcru > en
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​Nach meiner Meinung bringen Kurse nach Schule nix. Die Theorie hat Du bereits, nun brauchst Du die Anwendung in der Praxis. 

Erst wenn Du die ersten Schritte selbst getan hast, solltest Du die Theorie weiter vertiefen.

Wenn Dein Arbeitgeber dir keine SPS-Programme anvertrauen will und Du dich mit einem Arbeitsplatz in der Schweiz anfreunden kannst, dann schreib doch mal eine Kurzbewerbung per IM an mich.

Gruss, LoKo.


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

hast du schon unter *Werbung und Produktneuheiten* geschaut, da wird
eine schulung für S7 angeboten.ich selbst war bei siemens.ist halt teuer,wenn man es selbst bezahlen muß.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> ... fertig mit meiner Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik. Da wir in der Schule nur grundkenntnisse der SPS gemacht haben ...


reichen diese Grundkenntnisse noch nicht für eine erste Praxiserfahrung? Oder bekommst Du mit diesen Grundkenntnissen erst gar keinen Arbeitsplatz? Du hast doch jetzt einen Abschluss, mit dem Du (theoretisch) Deinen Beruf ausüben kannst. Wenn es dann an etwas mangelt, bilde dich entsprechend dem Bedarf (entsprechend der Wissenslücke) weiter ...

EDIT: ... wie LoKo währenddessen bereits schrieb ...


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

> ich selbst war bei siemens


aber das meiste habe ich abends beim selbststudium gelernt.und hier in diesem forum hast du ja noch dazu den besten support den es auf diesem gebiet gibt.


----------



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

mir persöhnlich langen diese Grundkenntnisse nicht. In unserer Firma werden komplexerer programme geschrieben und bearbeitet als ich sie kenne. Mir ist es halt wichtig das ich in die Arbeit reinkomme und mitarbeiten kann und nich nur irgendwelche kleinigkeiten machen darf.

Grundkenntnisse hab ich sowohl in der theorie als auch in der praxis. Und das will ich jetzt von zeit zu zeit komplett ausbauen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> mir persöhnlich langen diese Grundkenntnisse nicht. In unserer Firma werden komplexerer programme geschrieben und bearbeitet als ich sie kenne. Mir ist es halt wichtig das ich in die Arbeit reinkomme und mitarbeiten kann und nich nur irgendwelche kleinigkeiten machen darf.
> 
> Grundkenntnisse hab ich sowohl in der theorie als auch in der praxis. Und das will ich jetzt von zeit zu zeit komplett ausbauen.


 
kommst du an die progs ran? dann nimm sie dir zur hand und schau, was du verstehst (struktur/aufbau/logik/datenhaltung) und markier dir die stellen, die du nicht kapierst. geh damit dann zum entsprechenden programmierer und löcher ihn dazu.

grundsätzlich kannst du auch uns mit code-snippets nerven, aber sprech vorher ab in wie weit eine geheimhaltungsverordnung für euren source gilt, ansonsten kannste damit ganz böse auf die fresse fliegen (so wie einer, der hier mal support für irgendwas angeboten hatte und dann von seinem arbeitgeber zurückgepfiffen wurde) ... wer weiß schon, ob der kollege, der einem gegenübersitzt nicht auch ab und zu ins forum guckt


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> mir persöhnlich langen diese Grundkenntnisse nicht. In unserer Firma werden komplexerer programme geschrieben und bearbeitet als ich sie kenne. Mir ist es halt wichtig das ich in die Arbeit reinkomme und mitarbeiten kann und nich nur irgendwelche kleinigkeiten machen darf.
> 
> Grundkenntnisse hab ich sowohl in der theorie als auch in der praxis. Und das will ich jetzt von zeit zu zeit komplett ausbauen.


 na dann kannst dir ja die programme genauer anschauen,oder läßt dich da keiner ran.wenn die gut dokumentiert sind kannst dich ja reindenken in die ganze sache.kostet zwar zeit,aber wie schon erwähnt,der lerneffekt ist toll.und wenn man auf diesem gebiet weiterkommen will muß man auch zuhause zeit dafür investieren.zumindest war´s bei mir so.gibt sicher auch genie´s die das nicht notwendig haben,aber dazu gehöre ich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

vl war schon wieder mal schneller


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> ... In unserer Firma werden komplexerer programme geschrieben und bearbeitet als ich sie kenne.
> ...


schnapp Dir doch mal einen Kollegen und/oder so ein Programm, frag mal dem Kollegen ein paar Löcher in den Bauch oder versuch mal, ob Du das, was in einem solchen Programm steht, selbst verstehst  

und frag den Kollegen, was er gelernt hat, dass er danach solche Programme schreiben konnte ...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> vl war schon wieder mal schneller


 und ich bin sowieso immer viiiiiel zu langsam 

wie naheliegend doch wohl die Lösung des Problems ist?


----------



## georg28 (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo Loko
Kannst du deine Adresse sagen, würde dir gerne eine Kurzbewerbung schreiben, da ich im Bereich SPS auf Stellensuche bin und an der Grenze zur Schweiz wohne


----------



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

Danke erst mal für eure antworten. =) 

aber ich will / muss wirklich irgendwelche SPS kurse machen.

könnt ihr mir was vorschlagen ??


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Januar 2009)

bin aus österreich,drum kann ich dir dabei nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2009)

grollmus soll ganz vernünftig sein, wenn ich den erfahrungsberichten trauen darf
beim S gibt es ein vernünftiges kurssystem mit dem du dich zum S-zertifizierten programmierer ausbilden lassen kannst (gesamtkosten nahe 10k€ grob geschätzt)
und ansonsten hätt ich da noch eine adresse, bei der du auch einen kurs machen kannst. der kursleiter ist profi aber du mußt ne menge eigeninitiative mitbringen, bei ETIG bekommst du nichts geschenkt


----------



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

Bietet denn vill. jemand privat sonen kurs für mich an =)  ??? 

komme aus der nähe von frankfurt 

ich will das jetzt alles lernen da ich es früher oder später können muss. 

würdet ihr mir technikerschule empfehlen ?? 

Techniker für Automatisierungs und prozessleittechnik ??


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> ich will das jetzt alles lernen da ich es früher oder später können muss.


 
vergiss es. ich glaube selbst die alten hasen wie z.b. der user08 larry laffer oder der poweruser perfektionist werden mir recht geben, wenn ich sage: auf dem gebiet lernt man nie aus! es gibt immer wieder was neues, es gibt immer wieder den willen einen neuen weg zu finden. du kannst das handbuch auswendig lernen, aber das macht dich noch nicht zum experten. um experte zu werden brauchst einige jahre und wenn man dann da ist, kommt das neue gerät, dessen schnittstelle du noch nirgendwo anders implementiert hast und du fängst wieder von vorne an auch dafür experte zu werden. es ist ein kontinuierlicher prozess!

also wie bereits erwähnt: nimm das her, was du an progs bekommen kannst und arbeite dich da durch. besorg dir ne CPU bei der bucht oder sonst wo und fang an selber code zu entwerfen. lies im forum, hier findest du viele tipps und anregungen. entwickle deinen eigenen standard zur baustein-schnittstellen beschreibung. mach dich dran eine strukturierte programmierung zu entwerfen. das sind alles dinge, die dir keiner beibringen kann - du könntest nur kupfern und gekupfertes hält sich nicht im kopf ... vieles lernt man schneller und effektiver durch versuch und irrtum!

den ausbau der fähigkeiten und der ausbildung z.b. durch die technikerausbildung ist grundsätzlich immer zu empfehlen. am wichtigsten ist, dass du weißt, wo du hin möchtest. definiere dir konkrete ziele und verfolge sie!


----------



## Insane (12 Januar 2009)

Ja ich versteh schon was du meinst . Aber leichter gesagt als getan. 
Mit dem Grundwissen das ich jetzt gesammelt habe kann ich nicht einfach irgendwelche sachen entwerfen. Ich kann auch mit datenbausteinen noch nichts so richtig anfangen und wann ich welchen fb wo brauche usw usw usw .... 

sowas müsste man doch dafür schon mal von welchen die wissen wies geht zeigen lassen ??? 

und an ne cpu komm ich nicht ran  zumindest nich zu dme preis das ich sie bezahlen kann


----------



## tobias (12 Januar 2009)

> aber ich will ... wirklich irgendwelche SPS kurse machen.
> könnt ihr mir was vorschlagen ??



Hallo
das ist natürlich stark regional unterschiedlich im Angebot und FFM ist nicht so unbedingt mein Gebiet (ausser bis vor Kurzem, der anlagetechnischen Grundabsicherung weiterer Automatisierungsabsichten ....). 
Gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen machten wir immer mit den Angeboten der Handwerkskammern. Mitte der 90-er bis Anfang 2000 machten wir da noch selber reichlich Gebrauch von, und auch fortlaufend sind die Kurse von diversen 'Firmengruppen' bei positivem Echo gut frequentiert. Das ist einerseits sehr kostengünstig, andererseits im Zeitplan variabel und nicht zuletzt nicht so'n hochgestochen theoretischer 'Mist'. Da gehts wirklich mehr um Praxis und vor allen Dingen dann auch immer Austausch mit anderen 'Betroffenen'. Womit das Kennenlernen dann auch ein Hauptkriterium ist. 
Der Rest tut sich da dann auf. Paar Leute wissen immer was, auch wo das nächste verlockende Angebot noch auf Teilnehmer wartet. Wer lange genug dabei ist wird denn auch mal eingeladen ... Siemens ist da sehr kulant . Hier jedenfalls, und überall anders denke ich wirds genauso sein


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... werden mir recht geben ...


sehr recht hast Du 

Die beste Schule ist m.E. eine konkrete Aufgabe zu lösen. Wie 4L schon sagte, rein in die Bucht, ein wenig Zeugs dort holen und - Aufgabe entweder vorher ausdenken (Heimautomatisierung oder Fischertechnik) oder sich Anregung hier holen (siehe z.B. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20679 ).


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> ...
> und an ne cpu komm ich nicht ran  zumindest nich zu dme preis das ich sie bezahlen kann


 
dann lese das hier nochmal durch:


Insane schrieb:


> Wer die bezahlt weiss ich noch nicht. *Der Preis ist erst mal nebensache.*
> 
> Es geht hauptsächlich um Step 7 programmierung.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

dann geh auf Technikerschule - das ist für anschliessend staatlich geprüfte Techniker recht preiswert - zumindest z.B. in Stuttgart bei der WSS (hab ich mal nebenher in Abendstudium gemacht - aber aufgrund der beruflichen Belastung nicht zu Ende gebracht - zudem hab ich mehr duch die Berufstätigkeit gelernt, als durch die Schule).


----------



## Klaus.Ka (12 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> zudem hab ich mehr duch die Berufstätigkeit gelernt, als durch die Schule).



da geb ich perfektionist recht... in der praxis lernt man immer mehr....


----------



## crash (12 Januar 2009)

Du könntest auch mal die Ausbildungsunterlagen beim S durcharbeiten.
Ich denke da kann man schon einiges lernen.
Auf jeden Fall wäre es ein Schritt nach vorn.


----------



## Roos (12 Januar 2009)

Hi 

also die sache mit den Ausbildungsunterlagen bei Siemens kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!!

Du brauchst dir meiner Meinung nach keine S7 300 zu kaufen mit PLCSim geht das Simulieren eigendlich ganz gut und dann kannst du dir evtl auch eine Simulation mit WinCC flexibel schreiben um paar Bewegungen zu simulieren!

Gruß johannes


----------



## Jan (12 Januar 2009)

Ich habe meinen SPS-Techniker nach VDMA und ZVEI am bfe in Oldenburg gemacht. Manche Firmen fordern diesen SPS-Techniker-Titel, sonnst darf man für diese Firmen keine Programme schreiben (aber recht selten so weit ich weiß). Ich hätte den auch selbst bezahlt. 
Um mal grundsätzlich zu sehen, was allgemein ( ganz grob ) geht ist das ganz gut. Aber ich muß auch den Anderen hier im Forum zustimmen. Ich arbeite jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren als SPS-Programmierer und ich bekomme fast Täglich neue Sachen auf den Tisch. 
Ich habe mir mal von einem Erfahrenen Programmierer sagen lassen, daß man erst nach ca. 10 bis 15 Jahren reiner Berufserfahrung einb richtiger Programmierer ist. 
In der Praxis lernt man am besten, auch wenns stressig sein kann.


----------



## dodo (13 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> Wer die bezahlt weiss ich noch nicht. Der Preis ist erst mal nebensache.



Die Azubis scheinen heutzutage gut zu verdienen!  *ROFL*
Wie hier schon einige Male erwähnt, reden wir bei diesen Kursen von richtig Geld! Das sind keine VHS Kurse für 3 Euro 80! 

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Kurse meistens nicht viel bringen, weil "richtig" programmieren einfach auch viel mit Erfahrung zu tun hat (Ich betone: Das ist nur MEINE Meinung und nicht als allgemeingültige Aussage zu betrachten!!!!   Da sind viele bestimmt anderer Meinung). Wenn Du ein Zertifikat oder so zu benötigst, um Deine Jobaussichten zu verbessern, macht das natürlich Sinn. Wenn Du Dich in Richtung SPS-Programmierung entwickeln willst, wär natürlich eine Weiterbildung zum Techniker zu empfehlen!

Wenn schon Kurs, dann wohl am besten beim grossen S! Das macht sich in den Bewerbungsunterlagen am besten!


----------

